# Look Who I Shot!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry boys and girls!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Good one. Mom used to do that to my dads mounts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rudolf, noooooooooooooo!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it looks as though Matt will be getting another bag of coal this year.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey the way the economy is Im thinking about taking out all of santas team if it means free coal to fire a heater for the winter.....lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

so much for naughty or nice, now we know


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your a mean, mean man.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Way to go Matt!







Now who is gonna guide Santas sleigh?!?


----------

